# HELP ME PLEASE!



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok I have an 06 gheenoe classic with a 95 2 stroke 15hp Merc. The engine is also mounted on a jackplate. The motor is tuned, new fuel filter, clean carb and adjusted throttle cable. This is on a stock prop. Everyone says they run about 22mph on a similar setup I am only clocking 15. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is the jackplate set? What else is in the skiff? Cooler, batteries, livewell? Is any of that weight shifted aft? Post some pics.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What prop are you running, rpm's? Where is the cavitation plate in relation to the hull bottom? What's the compression on the engine? What hole is the tilt pin set in?

There are many different reasons you're not seeing the same speed as others. Give us some more information and hopefully we can help.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

stock prop, dont know the rpm's. my cavitation plate is just under bottom of the hull. MY pin is set on 1 and I run it 2 clicks up.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lots of gheenoers in Miami 


You could Bring it to the 10 K rally for us to look at it ...


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I dropped the jackplate about an inch and a half. Better hole shot same top end. Again the carb is cleaned and rebuilt, new fuel filter and lines even new lower unit oil... I dont know what else to do. The guy I bought Gheenoe off of had a 9.9 and was doing 17mph alone on boat. I am doing 15 with two people and a trilloing motor on a 15hp..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> What prop are you running, rpm's? Where is the cavitation plate in relation to the hull bottom? What's the compression on the engine?  What hole is the tilt pin set in?
> 
> There are many different reasons you're not seeing the same speed as others. Give us some more information and hopefully we can help.



What did Sophie Run with the 15 'rude ?

She did 26 With 2 up running the Yammi 4 Stroke ... 15 Hp


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

noel a two stokes gonna turn less pitch at a higher rpm than a 4 stroke so thats irrelevant if i had to guess he needs to be turning a 9 x 10 or 9x11 prop depending on rpm 
LOUman look on the inside of the hub and give us that number thats there there may be 2 if so give us both of them sounds to me like your either WAY over pitched or WAY under


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

My center console classic ran 23mph with a 4 stroke Yamaha 15hp.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Something else to look at is your carb linkage. Is it all the way open at WOT?

Bob


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

> noel a two stokes gonna turn less pitch at a higher rpm than a 4 stroke so thats irrelevant if i had to guess he needs to be turning a 9 x 10 or 9x11 prop depending on rpm
> LOUman look on the inside of the hub and give us that number thats there there may be 2 if so give us both of them sounds to me like your either WAY over pitched or WAY under


 [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------

